# which boat to buy



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Greetings to all
Im getting ready to go on deployment and after 12+ years of marriage finally talked the old lady into buying a boat. Im looking to spend no more than 22k and I would rather buy new and not get somebodys headache. I want a cc with about a 115 hp engine will suffice. 18 ft min and dont need all the bells and whistles but I want it to have at least a livewell and an outboard. I will be doing most of my fishing out of rudee inshore trolling for spanish and fishing for cobia and kings stuff like that. Would be nice to take it to the light tower once in awhile if I pick my days. Any suggestions??? I looked at the mako 170 and it looked real tight but looked a little small, want something that I dont have to wait for slack water to take it out. No offense to the pier and surf guys who know me thanks alot.............geo


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I recently bought a Carolina skiff 19ft, but when I was looking they also make a Sea Caser by Carolina skiff, awsome boats 22 ft is unreal, Eds marine in Ashland has the best prices just I have heard there service is bad, not sure about that though, 
www.edsmarinesuperstore.com its worth a look, they have several boats like you are looking for, Maycrafts look nice also


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Firedog
Went to the website and that maycraft 1900cc is just what im looking for. Thanks for the info...............geo


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey no problem like I said Eds marine is hard to beat for the price, just not sure about the service, I got the Yamaha with mine and love it. good luck


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*WHICH BOAT TO BUY*

CHECK ON THE NET USED BOAT S, USED YACTHS,YOU CAN BUY A USED BOAT CHEAPER THAN IF YOU BOUGHT NEW .. SOME BOATS HAVE LESS THAN 25HRS ON THEM PLEASE SEARCH.. LOOK AN YOU WILL FIND


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*I agree...........*

Go used and get a lot more bang for the $$$

Ed's "sucks" for anything but the initial buy, want a johnboat, he's your man, other than that  

For what you want to do, IMO 19 minimum, preferably 21 for inlets/ocean. Find a garage kept, less than 200 hrs, and save yourself $10,0000 plus


----------



## TKD (Oct 22, 2002)

Check Out Polar 17 & 19 and Aquasport Osprey 175. Very fish friendly layouts with all the basics. I have an Aquasport Osprey 165 and love it. Just wish it had a little more freeboard for when it gets choppy. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

What is the best web-site to locate a used boat???.....the R


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Geo I still say if its your first boat, dont buy used!!! Just my opinion, unless you have a good mechanic (FRIEND) that will cut you some slack on repairs, spend a little more for the piece of mind, I have seen guys who have bought used and had great success and many years with no problems but I have seen more with bad luck on used, Its like a flip of the coin, but when I take my family out or friends I know my boats history and I know it hasnt been abused, Im not saying you cant buy a new boat and get a lemon but, I would surely take that chance, the odds are down on that side.


----------

